# 27's or 28's



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

looking to put 27x10 and 27x12, or 28x10 and 28x12 mudlites on my stock brute wheels(2012).
will either of these combos work, with no rubbing?
also, i did a search, but it was not working,whie screen-forbidden.
thanks


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Just watch the rear inside they might rub the gas tank a little. I've some that has and some have no problem

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Should be fine. They dont have side lugs.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

If you go with stock rims stick with 10's all around, I had 27-10-12 on stock rims and it was ok but 12's in the back would have rubbed.


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

ended up ordering 28x9 & 28x11 589's. had them on a prairie once, and had no complaints with them. 
there was minimal diff. in the weight of 27 and 28 589's. guess the 27's are almost 28; or the more likely answer is the 28's are 27. i know they run alittle short. my old 26's were 25 1/2"
thaks for the info.
ready to get some decent rubber on the scout:flames:


----------

